# looks like strawberries in the grass



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried to do a search on these and found 2 different plants that look like strawberry plants....the potentilla and the waldsteinia...but they only talk about the leaves and the flowers...well the ones in my yard have actaully little fruit that look exactlly like strawberries just smaller and the flowers are yellow, not white, anyone know what that is??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Barren strawberry;
http://urbanext.illinois.edu/groundcovers/directory/strawberry.html


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I think that is the same as the waldsteinia, these actually have a red fruit on them. Looks just like a strawberry except smaller/


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

There are some wild strawberries that the birds like to eat, but I have tried them and they don't taste like strawberries. Really not much taste at all. Unfortunately the birds replant them wherever they poop and the get pretty invasive. I don't know the name, other than wild strawberry that doesn't taste good, but the extension office can help you.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Wood strawberries?
http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/pages/woodstrawberries


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Try Duchesnea indica, or 'Indian Strawberry'. They have pea sized, round fruit that are usually upward facing, pure white flesh inside, usually slightly juicy, yellow flowers, and small light yellow leaves with runners.

These things are in my yard by the zillions. Chickens occasionally eat them, so do the squirrels. I've eaten them but they have no taste at all. I know they are a weed, but when there is a lot of fruit, I think they're kind of pretty. They tend to like moist soil and do better in areas with a little shade.


----------

